# Turning the corner



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I finally feel like I'm starting to turn the corner. The month of June will be a big month for me. I turn 35, I have my divorce being final, I'm moving into my new place, my daughter turns 6.

I'm looking forward to my new life, living with my best friend, providing a better place to live with my kids. I will be able to grill out again (I've missed it so much). I have so much I want to focus on myself, keep up with my workouts, still learn how to cook, and just realize that I'm a great person, make myself happy. 

I've already lived on my own for six months, I don't need anyone else to help me survive. I'm doing it, and will continue to do it.

I've also realized my ex is not the prize I've made her out to be. The last week we had a very spirited discusssion which helped drive that point home. The only thing left was her physical beauty, and even that is fading to me.

I realized as well that I am attractive, I possess qualities that will make women want me. I don't know why I doubted myself, but I'm getting my confidence back.

I just hope I can survive money wise.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Yay for you! Sounds like you are in a very positive place, I'm glad.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Your going to do okay brother. I'm proud of you Proud.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm very happy for you Proud. It took some time but you finally are seeing there's light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

That's the spirit. Keep it up, Proud.


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Proud,
Excellent job on your "recovery"! Keep it up. BTW, how did the court hearing go the other week?


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Married,
I'm making more progress, because when I 'miss" the ex, it's more of her cooking that i miss 

The court hearing was okay, the actual divorce court date is June 19th, 2012.


----------

